# MF135 Diesel - engine rev issue



## East TN Farmer (5 mo ago)

We have a MF135 3 cyl diesel that we just picked up. Oil/Trans fluid were changed. All filers were changed. Belts are good, no leaks. New battery and she starts up every time. So, here is the issue. If we are driving and above 1,500(ish) rpms and it get jostled or we hit a dip in the field, the engine starts to rev way up in waves. If I hit the clutch and throttle down right away I can stop it, wait a few seconds and then can throttle up and drive again. This also happens if we have any type of load on the PTO. Where should I start? I do not have history of working on engines, but am willing to try.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't be sure what the issue is, but it may very well be the governor that is giving you grief.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The governor on a diesel engine is built into the injection pump. Wait for thepumpguysc to visit the forum. He is an expert on injection pumps, and will know what to do.


----------



## East TN Farmer (5 mo ago)

BigT said:


> The governor on a diesel engine is built into the injection pump. Wait for thepumpguysc to visit the forum. He is an expert on injection pumps, and will know what to do.


 Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The only thing I can think of is the throttle cable/linkage is to tight/loose.?


----------

